# Solid router, good value with lots of nice features



## surfin2 (Oct 24, 2009)

Good review…
It looks alot like a PC 890…


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

In what way is it different from the Hitachi? I have an MV12 and it seems to have most of the virtues other than the light.


----------



## CedarFreakCarl (Apr 21, 2007)

This is a great router. Smooth and powerful and has great features like the lighted plug and the dust collection. A lot of bang for the buck. I've had one for three years. The only problem I've had with mine is that the bits and the collet get stuck in the router and I have to coax them out with a big screw driver and a hammer. I've tried polishing up with steel wool and also put wd40 on the affected parts. Any ideas? This only seems to affect the 1/2" collet so I guess maybe a replacement is in order.


----------



## RexMcKinnon (Aug 26, 2009)

Nice. I also have this router but it is rated at 2hp not 2 1/4hp. I don't remember the amps though. The current model is still rated at 2 hp. I think Ridgid downgraded the rating for some reason because everything else is identical. I also think this is a great router. I'm looking for an edge guide for it and am having problems finding one. Anyone out there have any suggestions.


----------



## RandyMarine (Mar 5, 2009)

I own this router and love it…I have only worked with 2 a ryobi and this one…and it is a dream to use…I built my first bookcase with it and now I have no problems setting it up for anything. I did have an issue with the sticking base so I just rubbed wax on it…seems to do ok now.


----------



## dawgwalker (Jun 6, 2010)

I agree I just purchased this at Home depot a few weeks ago and Home depot took the Lowes coupon so I picked the set for $179. I purchased this because I was looking for a router that had good dust collection with the router. I have a Porter Cable 690 and it is a pain to change the bits and the Ridgid with 1 wrench set up works perfect also I mounted the base to my table and now I can adjust the height above the table which is a added bonus. The plunge base has brass fitting and after spraying a little WD40 works like butter. IMO this router is quieter and with the extra dust collection accessories and Bag and lifetime warranty is a no brainer to buy…Love this tool.

Mike


----------



## shimster (Mar 3, 2010)

Love this router also. Currently on clearance at HD for $129 BEFORE a 10% off Lowes coupon. Christmas in January?


----------



## Vrtigo1 (Mar 18, 2010)

brtech: The M12V is a plunge-only router whereas this one has two separate bases that can be switched out depending on the task at hand. The M12V is also beefier, off the top of my head I think the M12V is around 3 HP and the Ridgid is probably closer to 1 3/4 HP. To be honest with you, since I got the Ridgid, the M12V has sat unused. I'm not even sure that I know where it is. Don't get me wrong, they're both great routers but the Ridgid can do everything I've needed so far, so I haven't had a reason to dig up the M12V.


----------



## Lee77 (Feb 15, 2015)

I have two, and the palm router. Love all 3! Wouldn't own any other brand!


----------

